# Wrist Hinge When Chipping



## One Planer (Apr 27, 2016)

For as long as I can remember, I have always had very little wrist action in my chipping stroke.

When greenside chipping, my stroke has always been akin to a putting stroke but using anything from a wedge down to a mid-iron depending on the amount of run I'm looking for.

Last night I had a bit of spare time so pottered out into the back garden with a wedge.

I worked on adding a little wrist hinge taking the club away. Not adding an excessive amount, just a little, and holding it through impact.

The difference in contact was phenomenal. Very crisp and powerful, where usually the ball comes off the face feeling like a putt.

Now. I did some reading last night, and thought I'd garner opinion of experts on here to add some clarity.

There appears, from what I've read, to be two schools of thought. Those who prefer little to no wrist action treating it like a putt, and those who prefer a slight hinging of the wrists.

From what I gather, neither are right or wrong, only more or less applicable to a person or situation.

Will there be differences in how the ball reacts when struck between the two methods? Fly higher/lower? Spin more/less?

Any thoughts, as always, appreciated guys :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2016)

As you say there is no right or wrong.
However........
There are occasions when 'crisp and powerful' would not be ideal especially when a delicate touch is required .
The wrist hinge basically increases the length of the swing so is used as the length of shot increases eventually becoming a pitch when the ball spends more time in the air than on the ground (depending on ball position)


----------



## One Planer (Apr 27, 2016)

bobmac said:



			As you say there is no right or wrong.
However........
There are occasions when 'crisp and powerful' would not be ideal especially when a delicate touch is required .
The wrist hinge basically increases the length of the swing so is used as the length of shot increases eventually becoming a pitch when the ball spends more time in the air than on the ground (depending on ball position)
		
Click to expand...

I'm talking more greenside Bob where the ball spends most of the time rolling like a putt.

It just seemed strange to me that the contact improved by adding a variable (Hinge).


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2016)

Just use whatever you feel comfortable with and gives you the best results


----------



## One Planer (Apr 27, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Just use whatever you feel comfortable with and gives you the best results
		
Click to expand...

For sure Bob :thup:

I've not had chance to try it on the course yet, but I will be out for 9 holes after work tomorrow so will give both methods a good working over just to see which delivers better results.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 27, 2016)

[video=youtube;vtxWtCUs-rs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtxWtCUs-rs[/video]


Big Phil says Hi


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			[video=youtube;vtxWtCUs-rs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtxWtCUs-rs[/video]


Big Phil says Hi
		
Click to expand...


That video is misleading to say the least


----------



## One Planer (Apr 27, 2016)

bobmac said:



			That video is misleading to say the least
		
Click to expand...

How so Bob?

(Genuine interest)


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 27, 2016)

It shows the method well.  

I know you are a fan of same length to same length swings.  I tend to agree to Phil that it leads to decelerating.  

He states you can't flip or release the clubhead.  Well we all know you can and loads do.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2016)

One Planer said:



			How so Bob?

(Genuine interest)
		
Click to expand...

I dont know where to start.
There's only one way to chip
Every good chipper uses Hinge and hold
If someone teaches firm wrists, they dont know what they're talking about.
Clock face is wrong (no-one teaches clock face for chipping)
Use a 60 for chipping
Having a shallow AOA is wrong

Just a few


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			I know you are a fan of same length to same length swings.  I tend to agree to Phil that it leads to decelerating.
		
Click to expand...

Who said that?
This is chipping and not pitching, they are 2 different shots entirely


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 27, 2016)

He doesn't like it for pitching.   he wants you to accelerate through the ball at all times.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			He doesn't like it for pitching.
		
Click to expand...

But this is about chipping

At 24 seconds he says the clock face is being taught for chipping.
I don't know anyone who teaches that.




garyinderry said:



			he wants you to accelerate through the ball at all times.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing new there then, everyone teaches that


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 27, 2016)

[video=youtube;vZWPee66M1s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZWPee66M1s[/video]


he may have a lot of hot air spouting out.   there is also alot of great info. 

the whole hours dvd is well worth a watch.   you dont need to throw out everything you already use.  implenting some of his stuff changed my short game overnight.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 27, 2016)

Just to add a little clarity. This thread is relating to greenside chipping.

If using a clock face as an analogy with 6 o'clock being the ball position, The club head would not travel past 8 o'clock.


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2016)

I've finally admitted defeat with my chipping.....had lessons, read books, watched you tube videos.....I always end up duffing or blading at least 2 chips per round and it costs me dearly.
So I've bitten the bullet and bought a chipper and I don't care what anyone thinks! It's getting unveiled at Trump on Saturday, so I'm girding myself for the inevitable Mickey taking.
But if it lowers my scores, then I'll take it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm going to ask to change the pairings so I can play with you Rick, might need to borrow it  


ps...don't forget to update your signature


----------



## kid2 (Apr 28, 2016)

bobmac said:



			I dont know where to start.
There's only one way to chip
Every good chipper uses Hinge and hold
If someone teaches firm wrists, they dont know what they're talking about.
Clock face is wrong (no-one teaches clock face for chipping)
Use a 60 for chipping
Having a shallow AOA is wrong

Just a few
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what Steve stricker would make of all that Bob. &#128512;
I think he'd make Mickelson take a bit of humble pie


----------



## kid2 (Apr 28, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Just to add a little clarity. This thread is relating to greenside chipping.

If using a clock face as an analogy with 6 o'clock being the ball position, The club head would not travel past 8 o'clock.
		
Click to expand...

Could have started the thread myself as well pal.
I've adopted chipping similar to you. Very little wrist hinge. 
I find that if I put wrist hinge in then I get a bit flippy which is never good.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 29, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Just use whatever you feel comfortable with and gives you the best results
		
Click to expand...

If i paid a pro who said that...


----------



## Hosel Fade (Apr 29, 2016)

I've moved to less shaft lean, much shallower and a more advance ball position with very good results.

All winter I've been chipping with a 2 iron bc its idiot proof and now i feel like i know what I'm doing. I'm not conciously manipulating the wrists at all they are just doing whatever they do and I'm trying to control it mainly through chest rotation.


----------



## woody69 (Apr 29, 2016)

I like the idea of Phils approach and when you catch it right, it produces a lovely high pitch. My issue with it is I can't help think it is a high risk shot and prone to being bladed / thinned.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 29, 2016)

Having tried this at the course last night and at the range today I agree with Bob.

It's much better suited to a short (+/- 15 yard ) pitch.

Very useful shot though as it was loaded with spin


----------

